# First Ever Seiko 6509-7040 Turtle



## Philster1961 (Mar 19, 2012)

A bit of an Omega and Breitling vintage man usually but I have been hankering for a nice Turtle for a while. Saw one on The Bay the other day so just had to 'dive in' (excuse the pun) and buy it. Got it for a decent price so just awaiting delivery. Any advice from you guys would be very welcome.


----------



## vinbo (Mar 9, 2011)

A 6509 or a 6309.

They are good watches and wear really well. Probably the only watch ill wear on a NATO.

Can't really go wrong as long as you don't get one of the crap looking Franken jobs from the far east


----------



## Philster1961 (Mar 19, 2012)

vinbo said:


> A 6509 or a 6309.
> 
> They are good watches and wear really well. Probably the only watch ill wear on a NATO.
> 
> Can't really go wrong as long as you don't get one of the crap looking Franken jobs from the far east


6309 Sometimes my head types faster than my fingers.

It's a redial job so not original condition but I just love the look of it and not really paid a great deal for it so I don't really mind.


----------



## vinbo (Mar 9, 2011)

I don't mean the ones with replacement parts, its the ones with dials, hands and bezels off three different watches


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice one Phil, I love em, Ive a lovely original one, and a 6306 and a 7040 cased 7546 quartz....


----------



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

I bought my first 6309 recently and am very impressed. It wears really well with the short lugs and wide case and despite mine being 25 odd years old it looks very modern 

Hope you like yours when it arrives!


----------



## Philster1961 (Mar 19, 2012)

Come on Mr Postman hurry up............don't you just love the waiting for it to arrive period :taz:


----------



## Philster1961 (Mar 19, 2012)

IT'S ARRIVED.................love it, will post pics when I can.


----------



## BASHER (Jun 26, 2011)

Any pics yet? We've all been waiting patiently!


----------



## Philster1961 (Mar 19, 2012)

Not the best of pics but here goes.


----------



## BASHER (Jun 26, 2011)

Mmmm, orange! Not very orthodox but i like it. It looks fresh with the orange dial. I would wear it. Paul.


----------



## deerworrier (Apr 11, 2012)

i like it :yes: i dont think any collection should be without at least 1 seiko diver. there are some pretty nice mods out there, i have several, some original and some modded, awaiting a spork this week which i spent ages tracking down! good choice mate, hopfully this can draw you away from the euro zone and into the joys of the rising sun :yahoo:


----------



## Philster1961 (Mar 19, 2012)

deerworrier said:


> i like it :yes: i dont think any collection should be without at least 1 seiko diver. there are some pretty nice mods out there, i have several, some original and some modded, awaiting a spork this week which i spent ages tracking down! good choice mate, hopfully this can draw you away from the euro zone and into the joys of the rising sun :yahoo:


We'll have to see!!!!


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Feb 13, 2012)

Very nice.

What were the modifications?

(That is probably a ridiculous question but please bear with me!)


----------



## Philster1961 (Mar 19, 2012)

SNAKEBITE said:


> Very nice.
> 
> What were the modifications?
> 
> (That is probably a ridiculous question but please bear with me!)


Aftermarket dial, hands and bezel insert.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Feb 13, 2012)

Cheers.


----------

